# Genetics vs. Upbringing



## spacefiller (Apr 2, 2009)

One thing that surprised me at a recent SA or similar group meeting was how common the family history factor is. How do you think this occurs?


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I think its a combination of the first 4.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

#1 and #3 for me. I remember always being irregularly shy, even more so than any other students in my elementary class, and then it was all made worse in middle school when bad things started to happen.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I think that it can occur from a combination of heritable genetic disposition, and emotional/physical abuse, or one, or the other, so I can't really vote in this.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Change in Biochemistry. Mine didn't start until I was 42. I think It was male menopause setting in.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Lots of different factors, though I can see a genetic component in my family. But mainly, it's just me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had anxiety before - generalized, which I would say was upbringing. My parents were somewhat more strict with me than my brother. They kind of learned their lesson with me by the time my brother was born 4 1/2 years later.

My current episode of SA started through peer humilation in an abusive church - they used their sermons to "indirectly" vent members' issues in the church - they tried to kick me out on two different occasions without even giving me an official reason. I had SA and was so frightened of them at the time that I went to church to pray for healing! THey saw me as a monster that needed excommunication - all I did was have trouble talking to people!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

You can have a genetic predisposition to anxiety, but what keeps this anxiety going is all the negative thoughts that take place in your head. This can be changed though. CBT helps a lot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Genetics and upbringing are at least two factors for mine, I'm sure my party years didn't help matters much either.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I think it can be a huge combination of things and that it's different for everyone.
I'll say it's possibility of the first four and other.


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

No one in my family has SA, other than me. My mum is kind of shy, so is my brother, but in no way do they have SA.
On the other hand, my dad and sister are both _extremely_ outgoing -- my dad is the most outgoing person I've ever met; he'll talk quite comfortably to anyone and seems at ease in any situation.

I think there is a genetic predisposition to anxiety, but it's a series of events and circumstances that account for its severity in my case. So I'll say it's a combination of the first three.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

It's #5 for me. I'm the only one in our family who has SA. My parents, grandparents, siblings, and cousins are all very much extroverted.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Toad Licker said:


> Genetics and upbringing are at least two factors for mine, I'm sure my party years didn't help matters much either.


Agreed.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

I dunno, I wasn't abused in any way. My father and brothers are very outgoing, so I have to assume there is some amount of predisposition. But my mother is pretty quiet and shy, so maybe, for whatever reason, I learned from that and my brothers didn't.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

choices 2, 3 & 4 is what i chose


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

A combination of everything imo. For me it was a mix between some minor events at school and perhaps my parents being slightly overprotective during my mid teens.


----------

